# New Klein tools



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you one of the other testers or just in their Klein Club?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The 15in1 and 4in1 really look like they would be great. I been around tools since i was a young kid and in all that time have never needed a 3/16" nutdriver.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Those are cool. Reminds me that I have a ratcheting Klein somewhere in the van!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Those are cool. Reminds me that I have a ratcheting Klein somewhere in the van!


We have that in common, I bought one and have no clue where it is in my tools.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I just remember not liking the feel of it. I love the idea of ratcheting drivers yet I don't use them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I just remember not liking the feel of it. I love the idea of ratcheting drivers yet I don't use them.


I liked using it with 1/4" hex bits made for an impact.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I like the multi electronics driver on this list too! I hate carrying two in my pouch.


----------



## KelvinKlein (Jul 10, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are you one of the other testers or just in their Klein Club?


Just in the tradesman club. How does one get to be a tester that sounds awesome?!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

KelvinKlein said:


> Just in the tradesman club. How does one get to be a tester that sounds awesome?!


I was asked by one of their engineers at a tradeshow years back. All was good with them sending me stuff right up til they started with meters and then I fell out of favor and they slowed on sending me tools. Last tool was a Rapid driver.

I also was doing Veto. Up to the TP4.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I want to get IN favor with veto!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I want to get IN favor with veto!


I think the only reason I haven't had anything new from them for a while is they haven't had any new products just package deals and new marketing.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Aint broke don't fix it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Aint broke don't fix it.


I asked them to make some smaller pouches like the stuff Klein make sbut out of heavier material than Klein.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

That would be nice.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> That would be nice.


I think there is a need and guys would buy them.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The multi nut driver handle is jumbo sized. Make a better club then a driver.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I think the only reason I haven't had anything new from them for a while is they haven't had any new products just package deals and new marketing.


Hi Mech

Im a Veto Tragic....

I have the XL bag, LT bag , Backpac, LCTech bag, MC Bag, MCL Bag , around 8 MB bags , 1 MB2,LC Cargo Tote, 1 tp3,1tp4, 1cp4 and one cp4 zipper pouches......

Frank


----------



## KelvinKlein (Jul 10, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I think there is a need and guys would buy them.


If you mean Klein's canvas pouches then VPP has some: https://www.vetopropac.com/product/pb4-parts-bags


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Majewski said:


> I just remember not liking the feel of it. I love the idea of ratcheting drivers yet I don't use them.


I have one and leave it at home. I actually found loosening my grip to readjust to turn the screwdriver more comfortable than keeping a closed grip and twisting my wrist. But my hands are beginning to stiffen up on me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

KelvinKlein said:


> If you mean Klein's canvas pouches then VPP has some: https://www.vetopropac.com/product/pb4-parts-bags


Klein has several types of smaller pouches they have stopped making. The ones you posted while carried by Veto seem like they are made for them but not from the same materials as their bags. I had suggested to them making smaller bags but of the same quality as their fullsize bags. Klein used to make some very useful bags from heavy leather but the prices were prohibitive. 

The more fashion oriented bags are okay:









Useful but expensive or discontinued:


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

that 15 in 1 is probably made by MegaPro, looks just like it with a rubber grip. we sell the tamperproof version. Not sure how the Klein pricing will compare


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Rob-Bryant said:


> that 15 in 1 is probably made by MegaPro, looks just like it with a rubber grip. we sell the tamperproof version. Not sure how the Klein pricing will compare


looks like the same piece. Either way I'd buy one when I come across it in a store.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

TGGT said:


> I have one and leave it at home. I actually found loosening my grip to readjust to turn the screwdriver more comfortable than keeping a closed grip and twisting my wrist. But my hands are beginning to stiffen up on me.



How old are you? I notice hand issues myself and when I do I can combat it with water/advil and exercises. I have a mindset that if I work my hands hard with drivers, I build a muscle and stamina for it.... I like to think that's true.

My favorite ratcheting drivers are 1 a dewalt that doesn't exist anymore and 2 a snap on that's so spendy I never buy it. Been on my list for 14years lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> How old are you? I notice hand issues myself and when I do I can combat it with water/advil and exercises. I have a mindset that if I work my hands hard with drivers, I build a muscle and stamina for it.... I like to think that's true.
> 
> My favorite ratcheting drivers are 1 a dewalt that doesn't exist anymore and 2 a snap on that's so spendy I never buy it. Been on my list for 14years lol.


I would use B-C Powder Arthritis formula before advil. It's been around for a very long time and works fast.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Majewski said:


> How old are you? I notice hand issues myself and when I do I can combat it with water/advil and exercises. I have a mindset that if I work my hands hard with drivers, I build a muscle and stamina for it.... I like to think that's true.
> 
> My favorite ratcheting drivers are 1 a dewalt that doesn't exist anymore and 2 a snap on that's so spendy I never buy it. Been on my list for 14years lol.


30. Been doing this for almost 9 years. So glad they raised the retirement age for my generation, if I'm lucky they'll raise it again. But we'll probably have biomechanical hands by then.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I would use B-C Powder Arthritis formula before advil. It's been around for a very long time and works fast.


I have Bayer with caffeine.....same thing I think.



TGGT said:


> 30. Been doing this for almost 9 years. So glad they raised the retirement age for my generation, if I'm lucky they'll raise it again. But we'll probably have biomechanical hands by then.


Like Luke Skywalker!


----------



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Mech
> 
> Im a Veto Tragic....
> 
> ...



That's a ****load of Veto ..... You could have bought a new van with a'll that money


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I have Bayer with caffeine.....same thing I think.


This is in powder form so it goes into your system faster and starts working right away.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Mech
> 
> Im a Veto Tragic....
> 
> ...


Have they hired you yet? They should. Have you registered all of those online? I hope they know who you are.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TRurak said:


> That's a ****load of Veto ..... You could have bought a new van with a'll that money


*I hope he has a new van to keep them all out of the weather and it has a good alarm system and a big dog that hates intruders!*


----------



## KelvinKlein (Jul 10, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> looks like the same piece. Either way I'd buy one when I come across it in a store.


Mega-Pro 15-in-1: $17

Identical Klein 15-in-1: $29

Good old Klein--made in China quality for Made in USA prices! :laughing:


Megapro 151NAS 15-In-1 Original NAS Driver, Blue/Yellow https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004VJY0ZM/

Klein Tools 32290 15-in-1 Multi-Bit Screwdriver https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HYT86ZU/


----------



## KelvinKlein (Jul 10, 2016)

Just got my first Veto Pro the other day. New to me, used by someone else. Picked it up on eBay for $50, it's easily got years of life left in it. First thing I did was clean the thing up with some mild carpet cleaner and a lot of water and lubricate the zippers with some PTFE. 

I'm already bidding on another barely used bag, I'm so happy with the first one. Not only is it well built and convenient to use, it makes me _look_ like a professional. I think maybe it was Eddie Murphy who said "if you want to LOOK im-poh-tunt, you gotta FEEL im-poh-tunt!"


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the ratcheting screwdriver and like it for trim work. 
I was thinking about the multi nut driver.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> I have the ratcheting screwdriver and like it for trim work.
> I was thinking about the multi nut driver.


The screwdriver looks worth while, the nut driver looks like a baseball bat, bulky.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

KelvinKlein said:


> Just got my first Veto Pro the other day. New to me, used by someone else. Picked it up on eBay for $50, it's easily got years of life left in it. First thing I did was clean the thing up with some mild carpet cleaner and a lot of water and lubricate the zippers with some PTFE.
> 
> I'm already bidding on another barely used bag, I'm so happy with the first one. Not only is it well built and convenient to use, it makes me _look_ like a professional. I think maybe it was Eddie Murphy who said "if you want to LOOK im-poh-tunt, you gotta FEEL im-poh-tunt!"


I worked in many buildings with higher security, if you looked professional and confident they never really hassled me. If you do have to check in your tools and or have them counted in, the guards will often just take a pic of your Veto instead of listing each tool on a sign in sheet.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

TRurak said:


> That's a ****load of Veto ..... You could have bought a new van with a'll that money


LOL!!!!!!...I think i need a bigger van to carry it all ....currently i leave my laptop bag and xl bag at home...no room

Frank


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

What kind of van do you have?


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Have they hired you yet? They should. Have you registered all of those online? I hope they know who you are.


they should lol... I bought the xl bag directly from the states, all the rest came from a disttibutor here in Oz http://www.thetoolbloke.com.au/?gclid=CIWU1J6F5akCFYk3pAodckjLaA....I have only registered some of my bags...The Oz rep gave me the small zipper bags and a set of Felo screwdrivers for free...;-) Great screwdrivers..

Frank


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Majewski said:


> What kind of van do you have?


I have a Hyundi Iload 2litre...if i get a chance i,ll take some pics of my bagsm in the van...need to tidy up first...I also installed 2 homemade version of the jet rack rack....http://s195.photobucket.com/user/frankmc_2007/library/Ladder Rack?sort=3&page=1

I was going to buy 2 sets from the states/canada but the postage was more than the jet rack.
https://jet-rack.com/

Frank


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> they should lol... I bought the xl bag directly from the states, all the rest came from a disttibutor here in Oz http://www.thetoolbloke.com.au/?gclid=CIWU1J6F5akCFYk3pAodckjLaA....I have only registered some of my bags...The Oz rep gave me the small zipper bags and a set of Felo screwdrivers for free...;-) Great screwdrivers..
> 
> Frank


The small zipper bags were a company add on a little bit back. If their guy emails me about anything new I'll bring you up and hook you up if they are looking for commentary or new testers. Free stuff is always good, like Christmas!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Cool. I have a Ford Transit 250. Sucks in water/snow.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Majewski said:


> Cool. I have a Ford Transit 250. Sucks in water/snow.


That may come down to the type of tires you have. Good tires can be expensive but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Totally.... but it's new and the other guys I talk to with same model, same crap. My gut said tires. I'd like to get a 2nd set of wheels with really good snow tires on them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Totally.... but it's new and the other guys I talk to with same model, same crap. My gut said tires. I'd like to get a 2nd set of wheels with really good snow tires on them.


Option 1, have 4 wheel drive conversion done.

Option 2, buy a Jeep


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wife and I would love a Wrangler!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Wife and I would love a Wrangler!


I have a Rubicon


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm all over the place on this one but... I'd love a pickup or a wrangler.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I'm all over the place on this one but... I'd love a pickup or a wrangler.


Here's both:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I am not into it yet. I don't know.......kinda...maybe...... idk lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I am not into it yet. I don't know.......kinda...maybe...... idk lol


Chics love Jeep guys, Jeep guys never get stuck.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I only care about one chick. lol But that chick wants a wrangler so......... nevermind lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I only care about one chick. lol But that chick wants a wrangler so......... nevermind lol


My Record Is Clean !


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I have the ratcheting screwdriver and like it for trim work.
> I was thinking about the multi nut driver.


I ordered the nut driver from Amazon. It showed up today. That thing is huge and heavy. It probably weighs close to the same as all the nut drivers it replaces combined.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

isaacelectricllc said:


> I ordered the nut driver from Amazon. It showed up today. That thing is huge and heavy. It probably weighs close to the same as all the nut drivers it replaces combined.


Looks like it would be heavy but the idea is great.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I want to hear how it works out before purchasing!


----------

